# Looking for maple trees



## outdoorsman0490 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey guys, I am in trumbull ct, and am looking for someone or people (the closer the better) in trumbull or Easton that has maple trees on their land. I like to make maple syrup in the late winter and only have a hand full of maples at my house. In exchange I would give back some maple syrup, or firewood logs, or possibly venison. If someone is interested please pm me, thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 30, 2013)

I can ship seed to you for the cost of USPS shipping. Just sent 25 pounds of Acorns to a fellow in North Dakota last week.

 Al


----------

